
If You Can't Buy the Keyboard You Want, Build It Instead - fogus
https://imgur.com/gallery/fGa13nZ
======
Freak_NL
Always nice to see such a build. Don't visit this site without an ad-blocker
though! uBlock Origin hits the double digits…

As a southpaw I am oddly never really bothered by the keypad sitting on the
right side of the keyboard. For games it means that the standard 104 key
keyboard gives me the arrow keys for movement (right hand), surrounded by a
bunch of keys on both sides and above that I can map to whatever is required.
The big letter field sits between the mouse (left hand, obviously) and can be
used by either hand. Ideal really.

(I never did get used to doing numerical input with the keypad.)

